# Sgi information for oct



## Fourfingers (Sep 26, 2016)

Going to be down oct7 for s long weekend. Going to bring the yak and was wondering if fishing is the same as fishing in june. We come down every year in june but this be the first time in oct. was wondering if fish are around the grass flats or is the grass dying. Any information be helpful thanks


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Sep 26, 2016)

Grass is thick rite now and the fishing is good and should be better in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2016)

Usually October is much better than June, but it all depends on the weather.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 27, 2016)

I believe October is the best month of the year to fish down there.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 27, 2016)

I go down every June and Oct or November.  Fishing is almost always better in the fall.  Not sure how the weather this year will imapct that, but it is usually great fishing in October.


----------

